# en / à / sur / avec + cycle (vélo, bicyclette, moto, etc.) - préposition



## semiller

Bonjour!  J'ai une question à propos du mot <<moto>>.  Dit-on par exemple, <<Je vais à l'école *à* moto ou *en *moto>>?  Merci!


----------



## Johanne

Personnellement, je dirais *à *moto. *En* moto suppose qu'on est entouré par un habitacle, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Mais c'est une question de perception peut-être.


----------



## Helianthus

Je suis d'accord! à moto, à vélo (on ne peut pas être dedans!)


----------



## marge_gunderson

Mon livre de français dit:

*On utilise la préposition en devant les moyens de transport, excepté la bicyclette.*

Mais j'ai trouvé beaucoup d'autres règles sur l'Internet. Quelqu'un peut me dire la "véritable vérité"  ?


----------



## Anne345

En théorie, on utilise la préposition _en_ quand il s’agit d’un moyen de transport à l’intérieur duquel on prend place, le sens de la préposition _en_ s’apparentant à celui de la préposition _dans_. Par contre, on utilise la préposition _à_ quand il s’agit d’un moyen de transport qu’on enfourche. Ainsi, on dit _en voiture_ mais _à cheva_l.

Toutefois, avec les mots _bicyclette_, _vélo_, _moto_, _scooter_ et _skis_, on utilise _à_ ou _en_. Les tournures avec _en_ se sont répandues dans la langue courante, dans des dictionnaires ainsi que chez des écrivains, bien que cet emploi demeure critiqué par certains grammairiens.
(http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?Th=3&id=2302)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
quelle est la bonne façon de dire ?
_monter sur le vélo_ 
_monter en vélo_ 
_monter à vélo_ ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## nopal

BONJOUR 
On trouve les trois .....mais pas pour la même signification.
_monter sur le vélo_ / C'est l'enjamber, l'enfourcher , le chevaucher pour partir avec .
_monter en vélo_ / C'est gravir une côte (....une route en pente )en pédalant .
_monter à vélo_ / C'est gravir une côte (....une route en pente )en pédalant .
les deux derniers emplois sont suivis d'un complément .


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien ! Mais _*vélo*_ n'exige pas la préposition à, mais pas en ?


----------



## hersko1

On devrait dire :
à vélo, à moto parce qu'on est dessus,
en voiture, en train parce qu'on est dedans.


----------



## CapnPrep

Anna-chonger said:


> Mais _*vélo*_ n'exige pas la préposition à, mais pas en ?


Tu aurais trouvé la réponse dans les archives, en cherchant :
FR: by train, by car, by bus, by bike, etc. - en / à + moyen de transport (FEG)
[…]
(entre beaucoup d'autres)


----------



## echidna

Est-ce que vous considérez que "sur" serait trop littéral dans cette phrase ? "Sur un vélo, je me sens libre." 

merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Aoyama

Non, "sur un vélo" est très possible. On aurait aussi, comme on sait, "à vélo" et "en vélo", mais "sur un vélo" ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## daniel2244

Bonjour

Petite suggestion : il est préférable de ne pas dire* en *vélo. En effet, il n'y a pas de notion "d'entrer" dans un vélo. Par contre on dit aller *en* voiture.


----------



## Aoyama

La querelle de "en" ou "à" vélo est une vieille lune, probablement déjà discutée ici. C'est vrai que les puristes tiennent à "à" vélo, par analogie avec "à" cheval (donc "à" moto), mais l'usage a déjà consacré "en" vélo depuis longtemps (même si "à" vélo est bien sûr très correct mais un peu pédant).


----------



## geostan

Aoyama said:


> (même si "à" vélo est bien sûr très correct mais un peu pédant).



Pédant, même un peu? Je ne le crois pas.


----------



## Aoyama

En France, si ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Geostan: ça n'est pas du tout pédant, que ce soit en France ou ailleurs! Ça ne l'est en tout cas pas en Suisse et je serais vraiment étonné que ça le soit dans l'Hexagone.


----------



## pointvirgule

Quoique Québécois (prononcez ça rapidement cinq fois de suite), je vote aussi pour « non pédant ». Pédalant, à la rigueur. 

... Revenons à la question originale, qui portait sur l'emploi de la préposition _sur_. Je m'interroge -- monture pour monture, supposons qu'on dise :_ sur un cheval, je me sens libre_. J'aurais alors tendance à remplacer _sur un_ par _à_, car ce n'est pas le fait d'être assis dessus qui me rend libre, c'est le mode de locomotion. Alors quid pour un vélo ?


----------



## Aoyama

J'ai dit "un peu pédant", ou si l'on veut plutôt "daté". Je ne pense pas que la jeune génération dise "je suis allé au lycée/bahut à vélo/à moto" (ou alors, ça dépend des quartiers). Quid du Québec, je ne sais pas ...


----------



## ka84

"Allô maman? C'est toi? je suis *en vélo* (du sens que je conduis le vélo) maintenant... Je peux pas parler au téléphone."
On peut dire dans cas EN+vélo? Ou ça serait préférable de paraphraser et dire "je suis en train de conduire le vélo"?


----------



## Jeanne75

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'on dirait plutôt "*à* vélo" que "en vélo", mais vous n'étiez pas loin, on dirait "en voiture" ...

"en" veut plutôt dire "dedans" et là vous êtes "sur" le vélo et pas dedans (contrairement au cas de la voiture) ...

En tout cas :
"je suis en train de conduire le vélo" *=> c'est grammaticalement correct *mais très lourd, vous ne l'entendrez pas en français.
Cordialement


----------



## maraudeur

Et même « à vélo » c'est un terme jamais utilisé, enfin pas à ma connaissance, on dirait plutôt « je fais du vélo »


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, on pourrait également dire : _Je suis *sur mon* vélo_.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

je viens de consulter le site de l'académie française pour la préposition à utiliser avec le substantif vélo.
L'académie recommande la préposition à.

Se balader à vélo.
Sortir à vélo
Se promener à vélo
Mais

"Tu es en vélo?" dans le sens: tu es venu ici par le biais du vélo.

Les phrases ci-dessus, sont--elles correctes?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut en principe dire _*à* vélo_ dans tous les cas, y compris dans votre dernier exemple.


----------



## Minnita

Dans ce contexte, est-ce qu'on peut dire *avec un vélo: "*Faites un tour de vélo *avec un vélo exceptionnel!" *Ou c'est toujours *à vélo?*

Merci d'avance!


----------



## quinoa

Non pas "à vélo" ici, avec un vélo exceptionnel. Ici on insiste sur l'objet pas sur le moyen de locomotion


----------

